# ou placer mes fichier PHP avec MAMP



## .Steff (25 Septembre 2005)

Voila je crée un script PHP et j'aimerais bien qu'il marchje quand meme..
En comparant cela a EasyPHP sur PC ou l'on place ces fichier dans un repertoire special, est ce que ca ce passe pareil?
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Yoop (25 Septembre 2005)

Applications/MAMP/bin/mamp 
Tu les enregistres la dedans


----------



## .Steff (25 Septembre 2005)

ok cool merci et j'y accede comment apres?enfin avec quelle adresse?


----------



## Yoop (25 Septembre 2005)

Si tu es sous Tiger, il y a un widget qui permet d'activer Mysql et Apache et d'ouvrir la page d'accueil. MAis si ta pas Tiger ou que tu veux pas de widget, tu ouvres Mamp (logo avec deux n'elephants   ) et là tu peux activer Mysql et Apache et ouvrir la page d'accueil.
Quand tu cliques sur le bouton "ouvir la page d'accueil" tu tombes sur cette page normalement : http://localhost:8888/MAMP/?language=French 
Tu enleves "?language=French " et à la place tu met ton script php


----------



## .Steff (25 Septembre 2005)

thanks forl all


----------



## redelap (25 Septembre 2005)

A l'intention de Yoop.. 
bonjour !
(Tiger) Il est où ce windget qui ouvre  mysql et apache ? (par curiosité car je le fais avec Mamp)
merci d'avance


----------



## Yoop (25 Septembre 2005)

Il est dans le dossier MAMP que tu télécharges. Il s'appelle MampControl.wdgt   dans le dossier MAMP directement.


----------



## redelap (26 Septembre 2005)

Merci Yoop !


----------



## ficelle (26 Septembre 2005)

les doc php doivent etre placés dans mamp/htdocs/


----------



## Carlotta54 (20 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu le même problème que .Steff, et j'ai réussi à ouvrir ma page en la plaçant dans MAMP/bin/mamp/. (qui n'a pas l'air d'être l'emplacement le plus approprié...) Par contre elle s'est affichée avec des drôles de bêtes à la place des accents. Je ne sais pas à quoi est lié ce problème...

Comment faire pour ouvrir mon fichier.php lorsqu'il est situé dans MAMP/htdocs/ , comme l'indique Ficelle ? Est-ce que ça résoudra mon problème d'accents ?

Merci !


----------



## p4bl0 (20 Novembre 2007)

Carlotta54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai eu le même problème que .Steff, et j'ai réussi à ouvrir ma page en la plaçant dans MAMP/bin/mamp/. (qui n'a pas l'air d'être l'emplacement le plus approprié...) Par contre elle s'est affichée avec des drôles de bêtes à la place des accents. Je ne sais pas à quoi est lié ce problème...
> 
> ...


si ton fichier est dans MAMP/htdocs, tu y accèdes via http://localhost:8888/

Pour ton problème d'accents, ça viens de l'encodage du fichier, je te conseil l'UTF-8 et tu met ça en première ligne de ton fichier :

```
header('Content-type: text/html; charset=utf-8');
```


----------



## Carlotta54 (21 Novembre 2007)

Merci beaucoup, tout fonctionne impec' !


----------



## p4bl0 (21 Novembre 2007)

Carlotta54 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup, tout fonctionne impec' !


De rien, et bienvenue sur MacG au fait


----------

